# czech pedigrees



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone a fan or familiar with czech line GSDs. Do you like them. Do they have a "look" or body style in general. Any info would be helpfulO


----------



## Bryon P Martin (Jan 27, 2009)

Most real Czech dogs are good workers with strong drives. Big, blocky heads on both males and females (that I've seen). Females tend to me a little more masculine than standard. A lot of dark sable and blacks, but I have seen plenty of black and reds also. Go to PDB and search "z PS" and you will see a lot of good examples of string Czech dogs. My male is a Czech line dog and he is a big boy. He has great prey drive and good defense. He has never really been a very civil dog, which probably comes from his dam's side. His sire was an Alpinedragon dog, with some serious drive and extremely civil.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My current male is a Czech dog and he is the best dog I have ever owned. He is not particularly large but he is very well muscled, very sound, and has an excellent temperament and working drives, though we don't do bitework so I really can't comment on that. 

There is a lot good out there and some bad [I think a lot of bad ones came in when they started importing them]


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

Bryon P Martin said:


> Most real Czech dogs are good workers with strong drives. Big, blocky heads on both males and females (that I've seen). Females tend to me a little more masculine than standard. A lot of dark sable and blacks, but I have seen plenty of black and reds also.
> 
> 
> That is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Make sure you are not going for "the look" - unless you are used to truly high drive dogs they can be more than you bargained for, as can any working line.


----------



## Bryon P Martin (Jan 27, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Make sure you are not going for "the look" - unless you are used to truly high drive dogs they can be more than you bargained for, as can any working line.


Very well said... they call them "working line" for a reason. They NEED a job or dismantling your house will be their job.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you guys. good points. I want to earn titles, so that should keep us busy.


----------



## Polliana Oliveira (Jan 8, 2009)

I know looks doesn't just get the job done. But if I'm going to be with him day in and day out I might as well like looking at him


----------



## Jack Krizman Jr (Dec 27, 2008)

Polliana Oliveira said:


> Anyone a fan or familiar with czech line GSDs. Do you like them. Do they have a "look" or body style in general. Any info would be helpfulO


I posted some recent pics of my Czech pup, with its pedigree.

He is 14 weeks old, I believe it's in the intro thread section.

In the beginning of the post, I had posted pics from the day I got him at 8 weeks, up until recent pics.


----------

